# Canon CPS International Repairs



## Adderal (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm in a bit of a pickle and wanted to see if anyone here has had some experience in this matter. I am from the United States, which is also where I purchased my 5D Mark III (from Amazon). I am currently living in Japan where I will be living for at least the foreseeable future.

My camera appears to have a manufacturing flaw. While it's cosmetic, and not affecting the functionality of the camera, I would still like Canon to investigate it before my warranty expires. If it is in fact a defect, I would like for it to be fixed on Canon's dime.

However, after contacting CPS support, they informed me that I do not have an international warranty. The woman said I would have to send my camera to a relative in the US, then have them send it to Canon (then vise-versa). Obviously using this method would involve a serious turn-around as well as high costs. I cannot be without my camera that long.

I thought the entire point of the CPS program was to assist professionals by reducing the inconvenience of repairs? How can the CPS program not assist global photographers?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 13, 2012)

Have you contacted the Canon repair center in Japan? They would likely help you if there were a real issue. However, it sounds like you have a cosmetic issue, which, to me, does not fall under helping photographers keep their equipment running.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Have you contacted the Canon repair center in Japan? They would likely help you if there were a real issue. However, it sounds like you have a cosmetic issue, which, to me, does not fall under helping photographers keep their equipment running.



CPS should still help you sort out what the correct thing to do. Call their toll-free number, I'm get a real live human and ask them about how to get things taken care of. Cosmetic or not, if you're a CPS member (especially Gold or Platinum), they're there to help resolve your issues if possible.


----------

